# Fisch überlebt 6 Stunden ohne Wasser



## manu.bobby (6. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin immer noch ganz baff. Heute morgen 9:00 Uhr schickte meine Tochter mir ein Video mit unserem __ Goldfisch auf dem Rasen. Der __ Reiher war da und hat ihn wohl verloren, da er sehr groß ist. Heute mittag 15:00 Uhr, als mein Mann von der Arbeit heim kam, wollte er ihn entsorgen, da merkte er, dass er noch lebt. Er hat ihn vorsichtig in den Teich gelegt und er atmet. Ich bin immer noch fasziniert. Wie kann das sein? Hat ihn die Winterstarre das Leben gerettet? Aber sooo lange? Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben.
LG Manu


----------



## trampelkraut (6. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich meine das jetzt nicht böse. Aber bevor ich ein Video gedreht und verschickt hätte, hätte ich erst mal geschaut ob der Fisch noch lebt. So hätte man ihm viel ersparen können.

6 Stunden......das verblüfft mich auch!


----------



## manu.bobby (6. März 2018)

Sorry, dass hast du falsch verstanden. Wir waren auf der Arbeit. Mein Tochter ist 15. Sie hat ihn entdeckt. Sie dachte er wäre tot. Und sie konnte ihn nicht anfassen. Mein Mann hat ihn ja sofort, als er von der Arbeit kam, gerettet. Auch er dachte er wär tot. Bis er auf einmal sah, dass sich die Kiemen bewegt haben. Wir hätten ihn doch nie so lange leider lassen. Schade, dass du das so siehst. Aber so war es nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2018)

Goldfische und auch Karpfen können über die Darmartmung Sauerstoff aufnehmen. Weiterhin, wenn die Kiemen nicht austrocknen, können auch diese zur Sauerstoffaufnahme genutzt werden. Somit wird überlebt.


----------



## manu.bobby (6. März 2018)

Danke für die Erklärung 

Gruß Manu


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2018)

Früher wurden Karpfen lebendig in ein feuchtes Handtuch eingewickelt vom Markt nach Hause getragen. Dort lebendig in die Wanne gesetzt und bis Weihnachten gehalten.


----------



## muh.gp (6. März 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Früher wurden Karpfen lebendig in ein feuchtes Handtuch eingewickelt vom Markt nach Hause getragen. Dort lebendig in die Wanne gesetzt und bis Weihnachten gehalten.



Daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Immer Badeverbot für Heilig Abend...


----------



## RobDust (3. Mai 2018)

Und dann haben wir als Kinder geweint, als Daddy den Kopf abgehackt hat :-(


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. Mai 2018)

manu.bobby schrieb:


> Sorry, dass hast du falsch verstanden. Wir waren auf der Arbeit. Mein Tochter ist 15. Sie hat ihn entdeckt. Sie dachte er wäre tot. Und sie konnte ihn nicht anfassen. Mein Mann hat ihn ja sofort, als er von der Arbeit kam, gerettet. Auch er dachte er wär tot. Bis er auf einmal sah, dass sich die Kiemen bewegt haben. Wir hätten ihn doch nie so lange leider lassen. Schade, dass du das so siehst. Aber so war es nicht.



Was hast du denn für eine Tochter die den Fisch nicht wieder in den Teich legen kann.
Zu Not kann man ja eine Plastiktüte nehmen oder Handschuhe anziehen.


----------



## koichteich (6. Mai 2018)

Hey teichfreund 77, 
Lass einfach die Kirche im Dorf. 
Gruß


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Mai 2018)

Finde es nur erschreckend das jemand einem Lebewesen/ Haustier in Lebensgefahr nicht hilft.


----------

